# SA symbol



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

If you like my idea, (see "An idea..." in the coping forum) please vote here for the symbol we are going to use. I set the poll for a week, so make sure to vote if you want to.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I voted for bracelet . But, honestly I dont think I would go through with any of those.. I dont wear anything that might stand out even a tinsy bit :hide :sas


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

I know what you mean not wanting to draw attention to yourself. I voted for the bracelet too, partly because I think it would be the least noticeable. It wouldn't have to have letters on it or anything, so people probably wouldn't ask what it means. They would hopefully just think it's some bracelet that we happen to be wearing.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

> Hey, how about that head bandana bk has in his avatar?


:b it's not like i wear it outside... much


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I voted for Bracelet too


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Someone on another site had another idea. They suggested hands imprisoned by chains. I added that to the poll on that site, but I don't think I can do that here, so if you like that idea, just say, "I vote for the hands." or something like that.


----------



## jaded_blonde (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont think I would want to hands chained, people might think it means slavery or something.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I think we had this idea before, about the symbols. I like the bracelet idea. Maybe someone could make them and sell them, and donate the profits to sas. :stu :hide


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

jaded_blonde said:


> I dont think I would want to hands chained, people might think it means slavery or something.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. It might be kind of hard to draw too, at least for people like me (I stink at drawing. lol). I figured I should add it just in case though, because some people on another site liked it. I figured it wouldn't win anyway.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

grooveOnthis said:


> I think we had this idea before, about the symbols. I like the bracelet idea. Maybe someone could make them and sell them, and donate the profits to sas. :stu :hide


Good idea, but who would we sell them to? If we sold them to the general public, everyone would be wearing them, so we couldn't use it as an SA symbol. But, if we don't decide to use that for our symbol, we could use it as a fund raiser instead. It is a cool idea. We could do that.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

We could sell them to the users on this site, and other anxiety support sites.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, that's true. We could do that. Anybody want to make them?


----------



## Longie (Jul 14, 2004)

The bracelet is a good idea.. I'd buy one! Even if no-one else knew what it meant here, it would still be kind of a gesture of solitdarity


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Okay, someone on another site that helped think of the ¿Evitas? idea said that it was supposed to be something we say to people who we think might have SAD, so that's another option. We could either use the word as a written symbol or we could say it out loud, and the other person would either look at us like we're crazy (if they don't have SAD) in which case we would insist that we didn't say anything, or they would say, "Claro,"( if they do have it). Sounds kind of "dangerous" for an SAer, but if anyone likes it, you can vote for it.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

To be honest, I don't like any of those.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Do you have any ideas of your own? We can always add more if someone comes up with anything.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Ideas for an SA symbol.... :con 

1. A chalk outline like they use at the crime scenes.....

2. An empty zip-lock bag....

3. A Ski Mask....

Or our old friend..... :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

WinterDave said:


> Ideas for an SA symbol.... :con
> 
> 1. A chalk outline like they use at the crime scenes.....
> 
> ...


Yeah I like this one :hide


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Man, I haven't been to fobiasocial.net in ages. *reminisce*

Honestly, I don't know. I was gonna be a smartass in my answer but maybe it's a good idea, I mean it can't hurt to think anyway. 

The one logo was okay. What about a blue circle surrounded by a singular object such as the number "1" or a star or something else... I'm not sure what. I like that concept because the sign in the middle symbolizes the solitary nature of the illness, but the circle symbolizes multiplicity - that there are lots of us, we're not alone, etc etc. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ideas for an SA symbol.... :con
> ...


Yeah, ok, you can vote for those too.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

frogamigo said:


> Man, I haven't been to fobiasocial.net in ages. *reminisce*
> 
> Honestly, I don't know. I was gonna be a smartass in my answer but maybe it's a good idea, I mean it can't hurt to think anyway.
> 
> The one logo was okay. What about a blue circle surrounded by a singular object such as the number "1" or a star or something else... I'm not sure what. I like that concept because the sign in the middle symbolizes the solitary nature of the illness, but the circle symbolizes multiplicity - that there are lots of us, we're not alone, etc etc. Anyway, just a thought.


or that one


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

If anyone knows of an SAD site other than SPW, SAS, SAUK, shyunited, and fobiasocial.net, it would be great if you could tell them about this idea and set up a poll like this one. How about in a month, we make the final decision on our symbol? That should give everyone enough time to spread the word. Don't just limit it to this language either. If you speak another language and you know of a site for that language, tell them too. Try to get every SAer on the Internet to vote if they're interested. I know we will probably miss some sites, and not everyone will get on in the next month, but let's just try to give as many people as possible a say in what symbol we will use. On November 21st, we can start using whichever symbol gets the most votes. I'm thinking we should choose the winning symbol based on which one wins on the most sites, so post the sites you go to here. That way we can count the results from all of the sites.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

I meant December 21st


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

oops. no, December 14th. Sorry. lol :lol


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey, jaded blonde, you're the one who came up with the bracelet idea, right? It won. How were you thinking we would make them? You said "string with a certain color combination" or something like that, I think. How would we attatch (did i spell that correctly?) the strings? Would it be like braided or something?


----------



## jaded_blonde (Oct 21, 2004)

Maybe we should have a vote on the colors of the strings. maybe different shades of blues or reds, so both guys and girls can wear them and they stand out a little so we can spot other people with SA. I think just tieing the strings together would be the easiest way to make the bracelet, just have a knot to tie them togeth and a knot on top to keep the strings bundles together... what does anyone else think? we dont have to go by my ideas


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, that was a good point you made in your PM. It doesn't really matter if we make them in different ways as long as we have the right colors. I'm going to set up a poll for the colors. Thanks for replying.


----------

